# 52 world gold



## unknown52 (Apr 27, 2011)

so my project for now.  just wondering if anybody has any ideas for additional paint, nothing extravagent cause im using spray paint.  and also chrome on fenders is alright but i might paint them white.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 27, 2011)

The fenders would look better chrome than white but I'd probably leave them off regardless.That color rocks and would look great with solid black tires.I don't know if they exist.

Pat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd paint the kickstand silver, makes it look less 'spray painted'.


----------



## unknown52 (May 14, 2011)

Went to get new stem and retailer said they needed specs on old stem but it was trashed and dont have it anymore.  Does anyone know the specs for that bike stem.  Also might go away from nos and just get a fixie stem and turn bike into that,  what numbers should i know before i go back there to get whichever stem.


----------



## curtis odom (May 14, 2011)

You have not shown us the fork but we can assume that it is the original Schwinn part.
The stem diameter should be .833" = 21.15mm, they call it 13/16" but it is slightly larger than that.
This is not all to common in a modern bike shop.


----------

